#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > 勳章發放 >  >  恭喜 Silver．Tain 獲得頭像繪製勳章

## 狂飆小狼

恭喜Silver．Tain 

近期在角色交流版中，為狼之樂園超過 15 位會員繪製頭像， 並達一定品質 
特別頒發頭像繪製勳 
感謝您為其他獸的付出！

----------

